# Mister Jung vs CATZ HID kits



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i never really dealt with these to company before so i need everyones opinons on these or at least people opinion.

i like misterjung price but iono if they are legit

i like the catz hid but as i said price


www.misterjung.com

www.catzhid.com

any help would be good.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont know man. I dont see how Mister Jung can be a big business but use AOL, know what I mean? I have nothing to back up my belief, but thats how I think about that.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

maybe he is saving money from owning a domain... i mean, he might be not a business, but a private seller.. like.. private wholesale type thing.. where you spend as little money as possible, and make maximum income..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

made me think about something. what size bulb do you use with the halos? as in do the paticular D2S projector housing you use effect which type bulb do you need??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

h1 low
h3 high

or

h1 high
h3 low

something like that


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know thats catz is a good company i have purchased bulbs from them before with a good discount. I can order directly from them and i know they have other good products . I will be ordering a h4 HID kit next week and i think i am going with the 5500k(i want the blue tint)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey croaddog..

how much u paying.. they say it wont work on my A6 d2s


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

im not sure i lost my pricing guide at home i think i have a extra at work somewhere.. i'll get back to you on the price.. if i cant find the price i can always have CATZ fax me there hole product line on monday i think its around 500.00 or 40% off retail price on HID and 60% off everything else they carry


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

liu your wrong, the halos use H3 low, and H1 high


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they do?

shiet i been upgrading my knowledge about hid so much that i forgot what is what


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

so i guess the misterjung stuff is bullshit huh? The kit you say you can get for 450 wasn't that was it liu?? i know that the halos use H1(are you sure there H3, arent H3 foglamp bulbs?) but would the particular D2S lense i use change what size bulb do i need? any how much is the retail for the catz kit??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it not bull shit but it just that it wont last as long as the catz.

450 was the phillips/osram i was talking about.

D2S lenses must use D2S ballast and D2S capsules.

not the fitted halogen kinds like CATZ and MISTERJUNG ' s.

H3 are foglamp bulb and retail on the catz kit is on www.catzhid.com

i figured it all out .

if u going to use oem d2s lenses then u cant buy the kit but hafta buy everything seperate.

i learned alot from liteswap on aim of the catz site


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, halos use H3 (low) and H1 (high).. check Ebay, uhh any site that sells them, or anyone here who owns them.. they will agree..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> *(are you sure there H3, arent H3 foglamp bulbs?) *



ya........foglamps or foglights use H3 bulbs as well......and the halos/projectors use H1 for highs and H3 for lows i own a pair..trust me


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

its 25% HID and 40% off other catz products ( i wish it was a straight 40% off averything ) For the H4 rising white which i think is the 4500 kelvin kit is low only 588.00 retail then is 441.00 after discount. the h4 hi/low rising whit kit is 688.00 retail and 516.00 after discount. the 5500k aqua white kit low only is 688.00 retail and 516.00 after discount and the last is a hi/low 5500k kit which is 788.00 retail and 591.00 after discount

this is product and pricing as of 01/02/03


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

as long as it isnt a OEM supplier, I wouldn't trust it. Philips, Osram or GE all the way! AND... with molded bases.

More in MisterJung:

Guys, whatever you read or decide on, just know one thing. Anything over 6000K causes much more scattering and your useable light output decreases significantly. You should not need to go above that to get the color you are looking for. 4100-4500K should give you bright white. 5000-5500K will be slight blue and 6000K would be slight purple. Anything above that would be excessive. I do not know where Jung or some other vendors get their temperature ratings from or if they make their own up... Ive seen some retailers market their Catz 4500K kits as 6700K.. :wtf:

As far as Mr. Jung goes, it is not just one person. It is one thing to offer a warranty and another to SERVE it. Also, he does NOT use Philips or a OE capsule. He uses a generic one which has a glued adapter base.

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=63853&highlight=jung

http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=87907&highlight=misterjung

http://www.bimmernut.com/wwwboard/e34/messages/59927.html

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54323&perpage=25&pagenumber=15

"Still no reply yet via email or phone. I think it's time to take some legal action or something because it's just wrong. It's not the point whether you pay 350 or 400 or 500 for the item. You are suppose to get something that works and if it does not work, that's what a warranty is for. For those who don't care, just know for every group buy, there is someone who may get ripped off and he's just getting away with it. "

"Sorry for the questions but unforunately the korean made bulbs on my misterjung hid kit crapped out on me so I want to make sure I will be receiving real Philips Bulbs."

"so, the people who have gotten the misterjung.com kit, are you happy with it? His service is horrible.........he needs to take business 101! He would sell so many more kits if he would just take the time out to respond to a few emails..........I've been thinking of ordering his kit, but now I'm not so sure, what do the guys who have it think?"

"The first 3 weeks were fine but until recently the driver side bulb will start to flicker and then turn to a white/yellow color while the passenger side is the white/blue normal color. "

"uh oh thats what happened with my 2000 3.2TL bulb before it gave out. I had to order a new set of bulbs... of course they should run for alot more than only 3 weeks..."


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks for the update liteswap.

glad i didnt decide to order from them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks for the info croaddog..

i mite be gettin a set of halogen style HID for my fogs and hi beams later on in the future so keep in touch with me ok


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *thanks for the info croaddog..
> 
> i mite be gettin a set of halogen style HID for my fogs and hi beams later on in the future so keep in touch with me ok *


i talked to a lady at catz awhile back and i ask about bulk buys and she said i could get more than 25% off with order of 10 or more i think it may have been additional 10% off and 10 people and 15% for 15 people


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea but how many people are interested in spending couple hundred on perfect lighting like you and me.

man.. i cant wait 2 complete my conversions.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but the phillips Osram kit you are selling can be used with D2S projector lenses right? but if you get a catz kit you can still use the regular halogen lenses right? I remember reading in import tuner about them doing a catz hid conversion and they didn't mention swapping out lenses


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the phillips osram kit i was selling is the same as the catz halogen fitted hid that can be used with halogen projector bulbs like on the 94-01 integras low beams.

you hafta get the OEM specified stuff for the D2S and cost around 400 + bux for all that gear without the halogen fittings on it.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

just to see if anyone else has done this yet....... JDM b14 crystal clear headlight housing with HID??? would i be the first??? and if you have could i see a pic??


----------



## gregcarper (Mar 26, 2004)

*Beware Misterjung.com*

To whom it may concern:

Do not purchase from Mister Jung... I did and got a major blow off...there is no warranty...false advertising....my story.

1. He does have a website now: www.misterjung.com and owns this domain, however he is operating out of a home in Maryland: Alan Jung 11901 Bunchberry Ln, North Potomac, MD 20878-2313. 

I made the mistake of ordering his conversion kit. Less than 30 days later one of the 6500K burners (bulbs) burned out. I contacted the company via the web and ordered an addition bulb and ballast (just to make sure it is the bulb)....it has been 25 days and no response....I have emailed repeatly, the only response I got was from his ecommerce service thanking me for the addtional order...I will be posting this on every forum that I can think of.... this guy is a scam and does not support his products...both of his numbers route to a full mailbox...

If you know of anyone else that he has scammed let me know. I will be filing in small claims court and writing nice letters to Consumer Union, epinions, and BBBonline & FTC.

Hey Alan or whoever you really are: My order number is 

=============================================================
Intensity Lighting Corporation - Online Order
=============================================================
Invoice No.: 20060 Order No.: 8974143 Date: 03/02/2004

ORDER DETAILS:
Item: ADVANCE EXCHANGE - HID Bulb
Quantity: 1
Description: HID Bulb for advance exchange warranty service. Available to exisitng customers only, serial number must be provided in comments section at check out. A deposit of $65 will be charged per advance exchange bulb ordered. This amount, less applicable shipping charges, will be refunded when defective part(s) are returned. Parts which are ineligible for warranty (due to abuse, damage, expiration of warranty, etc.) will not have deposit refunded.
Color: 6000k - Blue
Bulb Base: H4 Dual Beam - $50.00
ADVANCE EXCHANGE - HID Bulb - $65.00
Price (each): $115.00
Item Total: $115.00
_________________________________________

Item: ADVANCE EXCHANGE - HID Ballast
Quantity: 1
Description: HID Ballast for advance exchange warranty service. Available to exisitng customers only, serial number must be provided in comments section at check out. A deposit of $135 will be charged per advance exchange ballast ordered. This amount, less applicable shipping charges, will be refunded when defective part(s) are returned. Parts which are ineligible for warranty (due to abuse, damage, expiration of warranty, etc.) will not have deposit refunded.
Ballast Style: Conversion Ballast
Price (each): $135.00
Item Total: $135.00
_________________________________________

Subtotal: $250.00
Shipping (Standard Shipping): +$0.00
Grand Total: $250.00
_________________________________________
Comments:
HBC01N0FA90 WARRANTY EXPIRES JUNE 16,2005 ORIGINAL ORDER #7653497


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thank you for this warning.. post this on the vender feedback on www.hidforum.com

also please post this under the buyer / seller feedback thanks !


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*Better Price vs. Trusted Name*

If you really want to know if he is lagit, contact him and get his business license number. He could be a small business still just tring to cut over head.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Just get u some oem hids off of a wrecked car or somthing and make them fit i got mine off a audi s4 for 50buks and they look sweet :thumbup:


----------

